# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Best folding saw?

## dougz

I have a Fiskars hatchet for my search and rescue "ready" pack..

But I'm told a folding saw would be a good idea, too..

What are the best ones, according to those who hopefully have tried out more than one?

Thanks!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I have a folding made by Martha Stewart, It works great!

----------


## dougz

> I have a folding made by Martha Stewart


LOL

Who'd have thunk it?   :Smile: 

I was thinking of these types:

http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/sawfolsaw.html

----------


## Sourdough

I have several Wyoming II Saws and they have served me well. I use them mostly for field dressing big game. The short coming of folding saws is the very limited depth of cut, I would invite you to consider a Bow Saw. They are bigger, but not heavy, and will cut ten times as much for the amount of calories spent.

----------


## klkak

Doug, This is the one I have.  If they don't have it at the BX. Look at Sportsman's warehouse.  I know they have them there.  It is a good saw and it is pretty tough.  Plus you can order new blades for it if you mess one up.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## klkak

> I have several Wyoming II Saws and they have served me well. I use them mostly for field dressing big game. The short coming of folding saws is the very limited depth of cut, I would invite you to consider a Bow Saw. They are bigger, but not heavy, and will cut ten times as much for the amount of calories spent.


True, if you have the room. A bow saw is the better choice.  If is for your Jeep then go down to AIH and get a Pulan chain saw. They are cheap and will cut allot of wood real fast. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sam

I have the Seeven Saw, it is a take down bow saw that is very good. it is of tubular construction and all the parts fit in side each other, there are two sizes.
 They are anodized red metal so you should be able to find them.  I also have a 
Gerber/Fiskars folding saw that is about the same size as Klkak's it is a fast cutter.
-Sam

----------


## Sourdough

> True, if you have the room. A bow saw is the better choice.  If is for your Jeep then go down to AIH and get a Pulan chain saw. They are cheap and will cut allot of wood real fast.


Do you realize you live near an Old Fool who has (16) sixteen chainsaws.

----------


## dougz

> The short coming of folding saws is the very limited depth of cut


Agreed, but not very compact..   :Frown: 

I'm not entirely convinced I would need more than the hatchet, but if a dependable, sturdy folding saw with a large enough blade were available..

Anybody ever try those "sawvivors"?



> I have the Seeven Saw, it is a take down bow saw that is very good. it is of tubular construction and all the parts fit in side each other, there are two sizes.
> They are anodized red metal so you should be able to find them. I also have a
> Gerber/Fiskars folding saw that is about the same size as Klkak's


Thanks, I'll have a look..  So which of those 2 saws do you like the best?

----------


## klkak

> Do you realize you live near an Old Fool who has (16) sixteen chainsaws.


Are all of them lime green and say "Wildthing" on the side?

----------


## wareagle69

i have the coghlans sierrasaw about 5 inches long when folded closed i always have this in my pocket heavy on the always i have cut many a branch wrist thick this summer, it works really great for me. that and my firesteel on my belt guarantees me a fire and shelter

----------


## Sourdough

> Are all of them lime green and say "Wildthing" on the side?


Nope, Most are orange and say, "Bad a$$ HUSKY on the side.

----------


## crashdive123

I carry a Corona 8" Curved Blade Folding Razor Saw.  I have a saw similar to what Sam described (red, aluminum, folding bow saw) and a couple of small bow saws.  I usually just bring the Corona - got it at Home Depot.

----------


## Sourdough

Would be a fun project for you make yourself guy's to start with a 36" or 48" Bow saw blade only and make the rest out of 1 1/2" dia. limbs. The 48" bow saw blade only could be sandwiched between two 1" X 3/4" boards, duck taped, and be a walking stick.

----------


## Sam

> Agreed, but not very compact..  
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced I would need more than the hatchet, but if a dependable, sturdy folding saw with a large enough blade were available..
> 
> Anybody ever try those "sawvivors"?
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll have a look..  So which of those 2 saws do you like the best?


 I like them both, the smaller one is usually in my bag I keep handy.
-Sam

----------


## Sam

> Would be a fun project for you make yourself guy's to start with a 36" or 48" Bow saw blade only and make the rest out of 1 1/2" dia. limbs. The 48" bow saw blade only could be sandwiched between two 1" X 3/4" boards, duck taped, and be a walking stick.


 If you used bailing wire to hold it all together that would make it complete.
-Sam

----------


## tipacanoe

I have had a Gerber Saw for about 10 years, have the original blade, its a little bent and needs to be replaced but still very very sharp.  When ever I go hunting it goes, if I go ice fishing it goes.  It has been very useful for me.

----------


## RBB

We've used "Sven" saws for years and years

http://www.rei.com/product/404040

But I purchased this saw a couple of years ago and it works well, is able to handle a larger log, and is very light:

http://duluthpack.com/product_detail...=Folding%20Saw

(click on "alternate view" to see it folded up).

----------


## FVR

I pulled out the old hand held cross cut the other day, had to zip through a board.  And zip is exactly what I did.

I got to thinking, that this, if it folded, would be awsome.

----------


## dougz

So again, given the choice between a hatchet and a saw, everyone here would go with a saw?

----------


## klkak

> So again, given the choice between a hatchet and a saw, everyone here would go with a saw?


I carry both!  Why limit yourself?

----------


## dougz

That's what I'm thinking..

I'm only up to 35 lbs on the pack, so far..

Now wanting to get a consensus on what are the better folding saws out there as far as durability..

The foldable bow saws look like they'd be a bit more rugged and have more stability than ones like the Gerber hand saw type you mentioned..

Thoughts?

----------


## tsitenha

Small ax first, as weight allows a folding saw (Gerber) not much weight for its usefullness

----------


## klkak

> That's what I'm thinking..
> 
> I'm only up to 35 lbs on the pack, so far..
> 
> Now wanting to get a consensus on what are the better folding saws out there as far as durability..
> 
> The foldable bow saws look like they'd be a bit more rugged and have more stability than ones like the Gerber hand saw type you mentioned..
> 
> Thoughts?


I cut through 4 to 6 inch stuff with this saw. I used it all last winter on the trap line and summer guiding.  I also have a large Wyoming saw but I rarely ever use it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## dougz

> I also have a large Wyoming saw but I rarely ever use it.


I was looking at the Wyoming saw, too..

Why don't you use it?

I'll definitely track down the Gerber and have a look..

----------


## klkak

> I was looking at the Wyoming saw, too..
> 
> Why don't you use it?
> 
> I'll definitely track down the Gerber and have a look..


It don't fit in my pack.  It's a real good saw and all.  It just takes time to assemble and it don't fit in my pack.

----------


## BigB

I have a sawvivor, and I love it.  I use to be one of those guys that just like to carry a big knife and handle my chopping with that, once I tried the sawvivor, i never went out without it AND my big knife.  Its super lightweight and the blades are strong and fit in the spine.  I highly recommend it.  If you do a youtube search, there are a couple guys doing some demos with them.

----------


## tonester

> I was looking at the Wyoming saw, too..
> 
> Why don't you use it?
> 
> I'll definitely track down the Gerber and have a look..


heres a good video of the gerber in action. it goes through a 4x4 pretty good. countycomm.com sells them for a little less then 10 bucks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dRmX...e=channel_page

----------


## dougz

> It just takes time to assemble and it don't fit in my pack.


Yeah, I'll try both of them out..

If I end up going with a bow saw I'll store it on the outside of my pack..

Thanks for the links!

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to Survival Kits & Survival Products

----------


## Sourdough

Bump.......Anything new, improved or different.......available now. Thinking of something for the Survival Vest.......?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I have a decent size bow saw in the Jeep and a folder on the ATV. A small(7") in the fender bag for quick small cuts. I found the saw in my SAK really is handy. I was extending a drain next to the house and while placing a T a root got in my way. About 2" diameter and on my stomach, too lazy to get up and go look for something to cut it the SAK worked fine and I always find daily use for something. That is the handiest non-power tool I have.

----------

